# Have you had your fecal calprotectin or CRP levels tested?



## David

I'm curious how many of you have had your fecal calprotectin or CRP levels tested?

Thanks


----------



## Ihurt

I have not yet been dx, still going through the motions. But I have had my C-reactive protein testes several times in the last 9 years and it is elevated on and off. I also always have an elevated sed-rate. One doctor told me that having a elevated CRP just means there is inflammation in the body somewhere and that the elevated sed rate can be elevated even if your allergies are bothering you.  I was told by a rheumy doctor that  I had some sort of autoimmune issus( though they have no clue what!). What is the fecal calprotectin test? Is this some sort of stool test?









David said:


> I'm curious how many of you have had your fecal calprotectin or CRP levels tested?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## David

Correct, it is a stool test.  You can read about it here.


----------



## Jimena

In Finland we use this caprotectin test a lot in Crohns. I have just left my stoolsample two days ago and i have the results in two weeks when i have my doctors appointment.


----------



## Soybean

I'm on infliximab, and in the uk after a year of being on it you have to show you still have active crohns in order to stay on it.  According to my gi they usually do a colonoscopy to check, but he uses the calprotectin test instead. I've got the kit ready to do the test in june (the day before my infliximab is due). I hope it is accurate cos I'm apprehensive of coming off infliximab. He did say that if the test is normal then they go on to do a colonoscopy, but who knows if that actually happens.


----------



## monkey

I've had both, regularly! My old GI swore by CRP results but I've never had that elevated, my new GI actually said for me CRP is bo****ks so they only worry about the fecal calprotectin, I did that the other day, if it's raised i get inflix next  My new GI said as far as bloodwork goes, platelet count is a much better indicator than CRPs in CD anyway.... Hmm


----------



## Catherine

Gi will use calprotein to avoid doing colonscopies as often as Sarah level is over 500


----------



## oneup_twodown

I got mine tested and was shocked when my levels were 755. (my consultant said they were supposed to be below 50)

silly silly bowels


----------



## StarGirrrrl

CRP yes, the stool test no.


----------



## Absentminded

I used to have it regularly when I lived in London. 
I think my highest ever was 1370 (I had just been admitted to hospital) , which whilst being somewhat concerned about, I was also quite impressed that it was so ridiculously high!


----------



## Norseman

My caplprotectrin level where over the 3000 mark when I started on meds. Last check it was just under 400. The surgeon says they reckon anything under 200 healthy for a chrons patient. In Normal people it's supposed to be under 50


----------



## oneup_twodown

makes sense that is would be higher for someone with crohns...on new meds now so hopefully mine will be within healthy ranges at my next test


----------



## ERO

I have had Crohn's for 23 years.  Had right hemicolectomy in 1989 and further re-section in 2001 I have kept remarkably well on Olsalazine, Loperimide and colestyramine. Recently had episode of not being able to completely evacuate my rectum so having Calprotect test now as I have ulcer in rectum (shown on earlier colonoscopy 3 years ago) to see if flare-up of Crohn's in that area.  I am completely symptom free in all other areas, no pain or sickness or weight loss.


----------



## Ihurt

whats the difference between the calprotectin test and the fecal lactoferrin test? I had the lactoferrin test done just by chance over a year and half ago( before my gut issues started) by a naturopath doc who did this comprehensive stool test at a special lab ( metametrix lab). Mine fecal lactoferrin was elevated 3.7 .   When I asked my gastro about this test as I wanted him to do it, he kind of sloughed it off saying it was not very helpful nor reliable. Now I do not know what to think. WHich is better or more reliable, the fecal calprotectin or the lactoferrin one???


----------



## David

Both fecal lactoferrin and fecal calprotectin are inflammatory markers.  The difference is fecal lactoferrin is secreted by Leukocytes and fecal calprotectin is secreted by Neutrophils.  Both tend to be elevated in people with IBD but my observation is GIs test for fecal calprotectin much more often.  I'll let this study speak for the rest:


> *Background*
> Research has shown that fecal biomarkers are useful to assess the activity of inflammatory bowel disease (IBD). The aim of the study is: to evaluate the efficacy of the fecal lactoferrin and calprotectin as indicators of inflammatory activity.
> 
> *Findings*
> A total of 78 patients presenting inflammatory bowel disease were evaluated. Blood tests, the Crohn's Disease Activity Index (CDAI), Mayo Disease Activity Index (MDAI), and Crohn's Disease Endoscopic Index of Severity (CDEIS) were used for the clinical and endoscopic evaluation. Two tests were performed on the fecal samples, to check the levels of calprotectin and lactoferrin. The performance of these fecal markers for detection of inflammation with reference to endoscopic and histological inflammatory activity was assessed and calculated sensitivity, specificity, accuracy.
> 
> A total of 52 patient's samples whose histological evaluations showed inflammation, 49 were lactoferrin-positive, and 40 were calprotectin-positive (p = 0.000). Lactoferrin and calprotectin findings correlated with C-reactive protein in both the CD and UC groups (p = 0.006; p = 0.000), with CDAI values (p = 0.043; 0.010), CDEIS values in DC cases (p = 0,000; 0.000), and with MDAI values in UC cases (p = 0.000).
> 
> *Conclusion*
> Fecal lactoferrin and calprotectin are highly sensitive and specific markers for detecting intestinal inflammation. Levels of fecal calprotectin have a proportional correlation to the degree of inflammation of the intestinal mucosa.


----------



## hainman

i got tested a few months back,1st test came back with results of 42,even though i was ill as hell.sent for another test,came back at 8500,specialist nearly fell off his chair.
my next test was 4500.......


----------



## Gianni

Out of curiosity David, how often do you have your levels tested?


----------



## David

I never have.  Right now I'm stuck with a $7,000 deductible and haven't been to a GI in over a year.  If I had Crohn's Disease I'd be shelling out the money because it's incredibly important to monitor inflammation levels since they can lead to strictures and other complications.  But as I have Lymphocytic Colitis which doesn't lead to stricturing or like complications, I can't justify the expense while money is tight.


----------



## Ihurt

Thanks for that info David. I am just really boggled by my gastro's response. I also talked to another person with crohns who her gastro also did not even order this test and also did not find it of any importance. I just dont get it. I mean I know the hospital I am at is one of the best in my City. My gasrto doc is the head GI there. His specialty is not crohns disease, but I am positive he knows a lot about it. I just dont get why he would not think these tests are of much use. I have researched it and everything I read says it is pretty good at detecting inflammation. I am unsure with the numbers though. I read in one site that anything over a 7.4 is considered high. But then I read somewhere else that anything over 3.1 is considered high. 

I had mine done( fecal lactoferrin) and it said that I was at a 3.7 This was done over a year and half ago and at the time I was not having any issues really with my intestines at that point. I am curious where I am now that I am having issues( which is why I am going to ask my doctor to order this test). It just said that mine was high on the lab report. I do not know how they interpet these numbers. Maybe it is different at certain labs, I dont know. I think the gastro docs seems to rely more on blood levels of inflammation, which I have read is less reliable. Are these type stool imflammation markers something that is new and not used very widely yet???


----------



## NoelJR

Hello,

I've been in and out of hostpital since March this year with chronic pain in the chest (right side). The tests I've had are:

- exploratory op which found some inflamation of the bowel
- colonoscopy which found nothing
- 2 x CT scans (1 with dye) which found nothing
- white blood cell count which found some inflamation
- numerous blood tests some of which found some inflamtion

After these tests they haven't found out what is causing the pain or given me a definate diagnosis (have had 4 possible maybe's including Crohn's).

Finally I've had 2 fecel calprotectin tests.

The first came back as 278.
The second came back as under 30.

Does anyone know what the numbers mean and causes them to be high/low?

Thanks in advance for any help.

Noel


----------



## David

Hi Noel and welcome to the community.  I'm sorry to hear of your struggles 

We have a pretty good wiki article about fecal calprotectin located here which should answer many of your questions.


----------



## rachomics

My CRP always seems to be normal... it hit the heady heights of 6 a couple of weeks ago and a calprotectin done on the same day came back >6000 :-0


----------



## Catherine

My daughter second test show a rise to 602 and led to further testing (mri) as she was clinical remission.


----------



## acheallova

The only reason my CRP was even tested was at my request. Of course, the diagnosis was not official and the docs ( GI, SURGEON AND DO) were all trying to coordinate to get to the bottom of my issues. Muah- hugs-


----------



## Kip1

Mine were both ok even when the disease was found to be active as were the blood tests I had. Colonoscopy & Gastroscopy showed active disease so couldn't figure out why it wouldn't show anything with any other tests.


----------



## Gazza

Hey everyone I had a colonoscopy in june 2012 and all was clear but december 2012 i had a Fecal Calprotectin test done and my reading was 4162!!! anyone know anything about this sort of thing?
 Thanks


----------



## David

Gazza, it means you likely have active inflammation.  Possibly higher up in the small intestines than the colonoscopy could see and more investigation is warranted.


----------



## reidme02

My Crohn's diagnosis came after multiple autoimmune diagnoses. I started with chronic diarrhea three years ago, and it was labeled as IBS. I tried antispasmodic meds, but they made me dizzy/gave me dry mouth, and that didn't work for me as a teacher. Last February I developed Uveitis followed by alopecia in May (and a previous thyroid diagnosis of Hashimotos). My Rheumatologist suggested retesting on the GI front, and she was totally right. I have had consistently high CRP rates, and my recent colonoscopy revealed ulcers and granulomas in the small intestine. They think this may be the root of "some" of the other issues. I'm wondering if anyone else has autoimmune issues with Crohns?


----------



## Clash

Uveitis is an EIM(extra instestinal manifestation) of Crohn's Disease. I have read several threads on here of members that are dealing with Hashimotos and CD. As for alopecia and CD I did find this article(<---click here), that states there may be a correlation between the two.

You may want to utilize the forum search option at the top of the page to bring up relevant threads, a keyword search of alopecia or hashimotos should bring up the threads posted by other members.


----------



## heatherb

My doctor has ordered both of these tests for me, so I'll make sure I find out what the numbers are/what they mean!


----------



## reidme02

Thank you for this response! I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed, and this makes me feel a bit better (it is nice to know that I'm not the only one)!




Clash said:


> Uveitis is an EIM(extra instestinal manifestation) of Crohn's Disease. I have read several threads on here of members that are dealing with Hashimotos and CD. As for alopecia and CD I did find this article(<---click here), that states there may be a correlation between the two.
> 
> You may want to utilize the forum search option at the top of the page to bring up relevant threads, a keyword search of alopecia or hashimotos should bring up the threads posted by other members.


----------



## Doodlehead's Mom

My daughter had a Calpro test done a couple weeks ago, her results came in this weekend and I looked at it on-line (Our Children's Hosp has a web site where I can see her medical records) Her GI Dr hasn't called us with the results yet, will probably get the call on Monday.  

This is the first time she has had this done so I'm not sure what it all means.  Her VALUE is >2000.0, the STANDARD says <or=162.9 and under FLAG is the letter A

So of course I'm stressing myself out waiting for the GI Dr's call.  Is this good, bad, average?? Any info on this would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jac521

I never knew about the fecal test until I went on this site.

I always have a high C-Reactive Protein, along with high WBC and E-Sed. Rate and they are higher now than they have ever been.

Question:  Would being on meds like Entocort alter the fecal test results?


----------



## David

Doodlehead's Mom, that reading is abnormal and means your daughter probably has active inflammation and your GI is going to work to get that down.

Jac521, we'd hope that Entocort would lower the results as it lowers the inflammation.  In your case, I still think it's worth having the test since they don't even know if you have IBD and it can help put in an additional sign post.


----------



## Maree.

My 10 yr old has had frequent stomach aches this year and is light for 10.  As he has a cousin with Crohn's the GP ran Calpro which came back above 600+  (my husband thought they said 617, I thought 670).

As a result he was referred to a GI who is now running scans to check for signs of Crohn's.  Barium Follow Through X Ray was fine,  next step is Colonoscopy & Biopsys.  GI also sent away a second sample for Calproc test to check result, still waiting on results from that.  

My the impression is he's concerned as to what course of action to take if all the other tests come back negative but the Calproc stays high.  He admitted first time we saw us that the Calproc test was a new one to him but after some reading on the topic it's clearly one he now takes very seriously.


----------



## Doodlehead's Mom

David, I was thinking that but was hoping I was wrong.  Guess all I can do is wait to talk to her GI  doctor tomorrow.  Thank you.


----------



## jac521

Jac521, we'd hope that Entocort would lower the results as it lowers the inflammation.  In your case, I still think it's worth having the test since they don't even know if you have IBD and it can help put in an additional sign post.

David,

I was put on aspirin daily after having a cardiac stent placed in an artery in Sept.
I have never been able to tolerate aspirin or NSAIDs as they cause me to flare.I was told I have to take the aspirin along with Plavix.   The longer I take it the sicker I get.

My CRP levels along with WBC have skyrocketed since I have been taking the aspirin.  Nobody seems to believe me about the aspirin, even the Crohns Dr.
Aspirin raises TNF levels.

Your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## kathleens

Hi my daughter age 13 yrs has had year of skin rashes , pustules and joint pains and now tummy pain they did fecal caliprotine test Mar 2012 and redone Sept 2012 reading came back 227 . Doctor told us only crohns or colitis , IBD raises it but now tests are clear saying she might have had cold or sore throat or something to raise it at the time didnt what to question the doctor about it at the time. They did camera scopes up and down and biopsys a alot of red spots .Results couple of weeks later doc said must  be blemishes. They have also done bowel MRI with three bottles of mannitol and got letter  today all CLEAR. Also her ANA bloods 1.640


----------



## David

I wasn't aware that aspirin raises TNF.  Can you link me to a study or reputable source on that please?  I'm quite interested.


----------



## jac521

David-  
Given my adverse reaction to aspirin I have spent hours researching TNFa levels and aspirin.  However, I never took good notes as I didn't think anyone would be interested in it but myself.

When I get home this p.m. I will try to back track and forward you the info.

Jac521


----------



## jac521

Hi David,

Below is a link regarding aspirin and TNF levels.

http://www.jle.com/e-docs/00/01/60/18/article.phtml

Nothing makes me flare-up like aspirin. I detest the stuff as well as other NSAIDs.  My heart Dr. says I have to take aspirin because I have a stent and I have been sick ever since they started me on it Sept.  I can't continue to live like this until Sept. this yr. when I am supposed to be able to stop it.  I can't taper my Entocort down to 6 mg being on the aspirin as it has me so inflamed.  Whenever I try a taper I just get increased symptoms.  Last time I tried a taper, I ended up with mouth sores and a bad fissure and the Dr. Told me to go back to the 9 mgs of the Entocort.  Oh well I'm rambling on as usual.

If you would like me to dig up more of the info I have on aspirin and TNF, just let me know.

Jac521


----------



## David

Thanks for the article, I appreciate it!  I skimmed it and have put it on my, "Read Carefully" list


----------



## KWalker

I have only had my CRP tested. I wonder how much we range among eachother with CRP levels. Mine was 35. Is anybody higher?


----------



## jac521

Do insurances cover the faecal calprotectin test?


----------



## Clash

jac521, our ins. didn't but I thinks some do. Depends on the ins. co. I guess.


----------



## LittleChloe

Chloe's just had the test yesterday so i don't know the results yet. Her GI wants to check the effectiveness of the current treatment. He's still skeptical about Ldn so maybe if we get good numbers it will help convince him. What would a good level be for a crohns patient?  I don't know much about this test so I read the wiki. It seems that under 50 is normal. But should we expect it be to higher since she has crohns or are we going for normal?


----------



## David

You want it to be normal.  Elevated would reflect the likelihood of active inflammation.


----------



## Grumbletum

I guess I should change my vote now, cause my GI has requested it as he said he would and I took my sample in to my local surgery last week. This is first time since I originally flared in August 2010. I'm glad they're doing it and think GI decided on this one as just before my surgery I had a clear colonoscopy and normal CRP, but was still badly inflamed in the TI area when they went in to do the resection to sort out a fistula. My GI told me last time he wanted this test to make sure ' the Crohn's is not sneaking up on you again' because happily I'm really well at the moment and hopefully in remission.


----------



## Maree.

Perhaps should mention Liam had this retested 4 months later and normal.  Was interested to see Kathleens also mention her child having one high test then a normal one.

Our GI's response to the change was to say the initial result (490) may have been a laboratory error.  The first one was done at the end of period of a couple of months of being unwell, the second three days after symptoms returned (after being symptom free  3 months), I wonder if the timing could have played a part in the different results.


----------



## Jam300

Just got my results back and found that my levels are currently at 310


----------



## stefan

I've never had a fecal calprotectin test done as they've only recently become easily accessible (read: publicly funded) in Australia and I've been in remission for a few years. Quite a few other people I know here have had them regularly though, in part to help avoid unnecessary colonoscopies -- hopefully these less invasive tests continue to be more frequently utilised!


----------



## mcornelius

My 11 y/o daughter was dx with Crohn's disease in March 2013. She has had 2 fecal calprotectin levels.  The first results were 1175...the second after the treatments of remicade....140.  So it showed a lot of improvement (less inflammation).


----------



## mcornelius

forgot to mention that she also gets crp, sed, albumin, cbc (these more often- every 3rd treatment I think)


----------



## jane41042

New to this.  Trying to find information.  Daughter is 15 type 1 diabetic.  Having severe joint issues and just some minor belly issues.  Fecal calprotectin was 351 and CRP was 1.EGD and Colonosopy only showed Chronic esophagitis.  Nothing major.  They want to repeat these levels in a month.  She has had a wt loss of 25lbs since July.  She never has diarrhea, she seems to be more constipation.  Any ideas what this could be.  Her endo was sure it would be Crohn or celiac but the Gastro wouldn't give me any answers to that question until test are repeated.  In the mean time she is still having so many joint isues.  Knees, hips, wrist, fingers and toes and she has this skin sensitivity to touch.   For example if you use your finger and write a time it will turn white and stay there for 5-10 min.  Looking for any ideas.  Could it be Crohns


----------



## Tesscorm

Hi Jane41042,

So sorry your daughter is having problems!   I don't have any experience with celiac so I'm not sure what the symptoms would be...  crohns can present with either diarrhea or constipation, weight loss is also very common as are joint pains.  

I'm going to suggest a few other areas of the forum where you might find additional info...

first, you may want to repost your questions in the Parents of Kids with IBD, there are tons of very knowledgeable and supportive parents there - I'm sure they'll have some advice for you.

http://www.crohnsforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=49

As for her joint pains and skin sensitivity, crohns can present with inflammation in various areas, look through the EIM (extra-intestinal manifestations) sections.

http://www.crohnsforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=81

As far as her tests, fecal calprotectin will identify intestinal inflammation - my son has never had this test so I'm not certain of the normal ranges of this test.  CRP indicates inflammation anywhere in the body so it could be due to an injury, a bad cold, infections, etc.  Our normal range is under 5 but, depending on where you live, there are different normal ranges.

Here's another link to the Test subforum

http://www.crohnsforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=220

Also look through the Forum wiki for information on just about anything!

http://www.crohnsforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=56

Hope some of that helps!  Good luck! :ghug:


----------



## RickUK

I have had both. CRP blood test came back ever so slightly raised, but faecal calprotectin from my stool sample which was taken same day as the bloods, came back very high.  Awaiting diagnosis after my colonoscopy and MRI.

My consultant did give me the impression that faecal calprotectin is a better indicator than CRP.  He kind of said anything over sort of 120-130 calprotectin is likely IBD as oppose to IBS


----------



## RickUK

Sorry for double post. Have now been given my actual faecal caprotectin result, as was originally only told "it's more than raised".

I now know my faecal calpro came back at 742.  Which, from what I have read and been told, tends to mean IBD is likely.


----------



## Morag

Had mine tested last year when went to GP with persistent diarrhoea- result 940.
Colonoscopy followed 3 months later which gave me my diagnosis of lymphocytic colitis.


----------



## RickUK

Morag said:


> Had mine tested last year when went to GP with persistent diarrhoea- result 940.
> Colonoscopy followed 3 months later which gave me my diagnosis of lymphocytic colitis.


Glad you got a dx. A few people on the forum did theirs as they came out of a flare up. My GI wanted mine done during a flare up, as they did yours too.

Doubt it makes much difference?


----------



## Daisie99ca

I have been unwell since Nov 2015- started with abdominal pain, urgent watery stools (8-12/day, no blood), nausea and weight loss.  I have had IBS for > 20 years, but this was so different than anything I had ever experienced. I finally got in to see my GI in Feb 2016- blood work showed iron defeciency anemia,  slightly elevated white count and nomral CRP. He did a fecal calprotectin that came back over 1400. He did a colonoscopy, which was normal. 

I started on Pentasa 3 gm/day (because of the elevated calprotectin level) and Iron supplements.  I started to feel somewhat better (less urgency, bulkier stool and a little less pain) after about 18 days on the Pentasa, but that only lasted about a week. I am now back to where I started with pain and frequent urgent stool. I had an upper endoscopy this week, which was also normal. The GI has told me to stop the Pentasa, as now he thinks we are dealing with IBS, not IBD. I am waiting for the results of a second calprotectin now to determine what is next. If normal- ?? back to square one I guess-- if elevated he wants to do a capsule endoscopy to have a look at the small intestine.
Does anyone out there have CD that is isolated to the small bowel? I am so frustrated with with feeling so crappy!


----------



## smt

FC of 1400 suggests inflammation.

Can you please share the exact values of WBC, Hb/other blood parameters, CRP and ESR?


----------



## Daisie99ca

Thanks smt. 
WBC-12.9
Hgb- 109
Serum Iron-5.0
% Iron Sat- 10.5
hsCRP- 9.0


----------



## smt

Daisie99ca said:


> Thanks smt.
> WBC-12.9
> Hgb- 109
> Serum Iron-5.0
> % Iron Sat- 10.5
> hsCRP- 9.0


Indeed the WBC was above limits, and the Hb was below limits, only just. The HS CRP units are not mentioned. If in mg/l, this is elevated:

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/2094831-overview

I had 0.36 mg/l in December. This is a non-specific marker of inflammation.


----------



## smt

If the second FC is elevated, the small intestine may be examined, in my opinion.


----------



## Scipio

"Does anyone out there have CD that is isolated to the small bowel?"

I do.  CD that is confined to terminal ileum of the small bowel is quite common - about 30% of all Crohn's cases.


----------



## Daisie99ca

Thanks for the replies.

The hsCRP was 9.0 mg/L

Terminal ileum was normal as per the colonoscopy. I am wondering about disease of the jejunum? or maybe microscopic colitis. The biopsies from the colonoscopy are not back yet.


----------



## Pug Gamer

I was just reading a letter to my doctor from my GI and it says my faecal calprotectin is 850. I havent had anything explained to me so I googled it then just so happened to come across this thread. My result is since ive been massively improved on entocort, god knows what it was before that!!


----------



## Beckyd23

David said:


> I'm curious how many of you have had your fecal calprotectin or CRP levels tested?
> 
> Thanks


My daughter just had hers tested came back 2500. normal is <50 . doctor ordered colonoscopy and upper scope. Upper is healthy but She has ulcerative colitis.


----------



## Pilgrim

My daughter has been tested several times. Once she was down to about 280. Last test, a few weeks back, was 3400. Ironically , she is symptomatically in remission. Scopes in the next month.


----------



## aypues

Had very low iron and ferritin, also low albumin levels. They decided to do a fecal calprotectin test that came back at like 850. Subsequent MR enterography showed extensive disease and multiple strictures....all unbeknowst to me! Not very much pain. Anyway, now going on Humira and 6-MP combination therapy. The Entocort wasn't controlling the disease in the small bowel. Also had recent Iritis and a Shingles outbreak! Yikes!


----------



## Sophia

Yes, on a regular basis. They vary from less than fifty to several thousands depending on whether I'm flaring or not. (Calprotectin) CRP is generally low for me.


----------



## amber_griffin

We get my husbands done regularly. Thankfully it keeps going down. But from what I understand, some use under 50 and another uses 162.9 for "normal". We use quest diagnostics with the 162.9 as the reference point.


----------



## MissLeopard83

I've not had either one tested as I am still awaiting the colonoscopy by my GI doc later this month.


----------



## Alliesavage

CBC,ESR and CRP get done quite often because I have Lupus as well as Crohn's of the small bowel and ileum thickening.


----------



## Alliesavage

David said:


> I'm curious how many of you have had your fecal calprotectin or CRP levels tested?
> 
> Thanks


I'm have a silly question for everyone who has done the fecal calprotectin; What did you carry the "sample" in? My last one was done on a very hot day. The doctor said to keep it cold and we live 45 minutes away from my GI. I didn’t want fecal matter in any reusable cooler so I put the sample in the given container then put that in an empty Folger can that I'd put ice in. You should have seen the Gosh awful look the phlebotomy/ lab girl gave me. LOL! It was great. She gasped and said I don't think I can take THAT. I said relax I'm sick not stupid. Hahaha.


----------



## MissLeopard83

I've never done it, but I bet it would be a good idea to put the sample in a plastic baggie with ice in an insulated lunchbag that is not too expensive so you can through it away later.


----------



## emm142

Yes to both - my CRP was 4 (within lab normal range) and fecal calprotectin 450ug/g. Not yet diagnosed but Crohn's suspected, having first GI appointment this week (CRP and calprotectin were measured by GP prior to referral). 

Wish they'd done this years ago when I first presented with GI problems... they only tested for ova/cysts, e-coli and vibrio.


----------



## eleanor_rigby

Hi,

I have Crohn's of the terminal ileum and duodenum, as well as coeliac disease.

My Fecal calprotectin levels are:

Aug 2015: 65
Feb 2016: 70
June 2016: 60

I guess I am going in the right direction... :-/ very strange my GI is not at all concerned due to my low levels but there were a number of ulcers on colonoscopy in Dec 2015.


----------



## Lynda Lynda

My calprotectin levels are 694. Seeing my Nurse Practitioner soon.


----------



## thike1966

My C-Reactive Protein is 181, it's supposed to be 8 and my PA says she is worried and I am seeing the head doctor.


----------



## Lynda Lynda

thike1966 said:


> My C-Reactive Protein is 181, it's supposed to be 8 and my PA says she is worried and I am seeing the head doctor.


Good idea to see the head doctor. Is this a Gastroenterologist?


----------



## Aziz

Not diagnosed but my 
May crp level under 4 
July crp level under 2

May Fecal C      : 30 
July Fecal C      : 83 
September Fc   : 30

Very mild pain in left side and loose stool every day


----------



## elz100

My crp was high and calprotectin normall so they wouldnt do anything when unwell with IBD. Im sure it depends how i do the stool sample


----------

